# A new SIG owner



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

HI ALL:

I just bought A SIG P226 today (certified Preowned)..A dream comes true :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got one of those in 9mm and just love it. I'm a 1911 guy at heart bit there's no denying just how nice a weapon Sig Sauer can be. I liked the P226 so much I got a 229 later. I'm wanting a P6/225 and a 220 too if my wallet would ever cooperate. :mrgreen: It keeps hiding my money!:anim_lol:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

coinkidink! My first and current Sig P226 9mm CPO non-rail.. Love it.. Just a bit big and hefty for concealed carry but a very solid weapon and a sweet shooter hopefully I'll learn enough to be worthy of. Enough of a good gun to warrant my consideration to do a slick cera-kote or similar refinish someday and make it a prom-queen. hehehe

Enjoy and shoot safe w/ your new Sig.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Great pistol, congratulations.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations to you, Jimmy. Sigs are indeed nice. I recently bought a P239/357sig that was a UCPO (uncertified pre-owned! :mrgreen. I have added this to my concealed carry group. Well, the truth be known, all the handguns I own are for concealed carry. That includes my Sig P220 Compact which rides nicely in my Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats from another Sig P226 (40 cal) owner. I love mine too. How much did it set you back? I've seen some 226's that were only a few $$$ less than new.

Check out my Range Report.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I paid $550 for it, it is the older model with no rigs on the rail..But someone posted how to translate the letter code to get the manufacturing year and mine was "KB" which translates to 1991. I can wait to try this gun out.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Range Report Invitation*

check out my SIG range report


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*SIG 226 pictures*

*Hi ALL:

Here are pictures of my SIG P226 (CPO) that I purchased few days ago..*

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=397&cat=recent&limit=recent


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like it's in far better shape finish-wise than mine is for sure.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks babs..


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

I was at the gun store yesterday and they have the P226R going for $705.00+tax (New in box). They only had one so I am calling them on Tuesday and seeing if more came in.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

jimmy said:


> I paid $550 for it, it is the older model with no rigs on the rail..But someone posted how to translate the letter code to get the manufacturing year and mine was "KB" which translates to 1991. I can wait to try this gun out.


hey wait a sec'. Where do I look and where are those codes.. I'll go grab it now and check.. I'd love to know when the thing was made. I do know some #'s on the slide were shaved I guess at factory during the cpo process.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey babs, check out the thread by *Growler67*, he provides a picture of the code location at the bottom of the frame and the code translation table. Good Luck..!!

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17548


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023 I will be picking up my P226 Elite Stainless on Wed.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

oak1971, hi: let's see some pictures, and get a range report..Congratulation on your purchase. I know how you feel, Wednesday is too long of a wait..


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats; beautiful gun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, The only pistol I can really get that lovin' feeling for besides my 1911's are Sig Sauer. They just fit so well.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

jimmy said:


> oak1971, hi: let's see some pictures, and get a range report..Congratulation on your purchase. I know how you feel, Wednesday is too long of a wait..


Here are my kids. 220 Elite stainles and 226 elite stainless. Love em both. I was shooting king of crappy that day. Will post more next time out.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

cool guns..enjoy..


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I've bought my Sig, just haven't picked it up yet. I got a P230. Hopefully it'll be a good compliment to my P22 and S&W Model 28. I'll post pictures when I get it. I'll just hope I can live up to the high standards you guys have set. I love the pics on this forum.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

ahenthus said:


> I've bought my Sig, just haven't picked it up yet. I got a P230. Hopefully it'll be a good compliment to my P22 and S&W Model 28. I'll post pictures when I get it. I'll just hope I can live up to the high standards you guys have set. I love the pics on this forum.


Congratulations ahenthus ... SIGS are great guns..Come on, let's see some pictures of your guns, and when the SIG comes in then post another one for the SIG..


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Jimmy, I know you'll love the Sig! I just picked up my first new one as well, a P228. Taking it to the range for the first time today. I'm a Beretta guy but this gun just drew me to it!


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I picked up my P230 today. It is basically new and has only had a magazine or two through it. I can't wait to fire it. I'll try and figure out how to post photos soon.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats, I too just got a P226R CPO 9mm, best $550 I have ever spent.


----------

